# IL, Schaumburg/Elgin area



## Doughty247 (Oct 7, 2004)

(d20 Modern & Future)

Looking for 1 to 2 more players for a regular weekday session. Ability to GM a huge plus but not required.


----------



## JoelF (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm looking for a weeknight game and I'm in Schaumburg.  Do you play weekly or every other week, or some other schedule?  Any more info on what the campaign setting is like?  

Joel
joelf8472@comcast.net


----------



## Atomicles (Dec 13, 2004)

I live in Schaumburg and am looking for a game!  E-mail me at Atomicles@gmail.com


----------

